# Line6 Helix-series



## StillLife (Mar 21, 2020)

Because of the quarantine situation I have planned to really make work of learning to play guitar (I am a piano player). Would you think the Helix Floor UI would be too overwhelming for a novice player? Maybe I should start with the HX Stomp, but since that unit has less switches, I fear it will require more menu diving than the Floor or the LT. 
I also wonder if you could use the Helix as a midi controller for your DAW, for when I do not have my guitar strapped on.
Any Helix users out here?


----------



## SupremeFist (Mar 21, 2020)

StillLife said:


> Because of the quarantine situation I have planned to really make work of learning to play guitar (I am a piano player). Would you think the Helix Floor UI would be too overwhelming for a novice player? Maybe I should start with the HX Stomp, but since that unit has less switches, I fear it will require more menu diving than the Floor or the LT.
> I also wonder if you could use the Helix as a midi controller for your DAW, for when I do not have my guitar strapped on.
> Any Helix users out here?


I have a Helix LT and it is awesome. Would recommend it over the stomp because there are more controls and a bigger screen so it's easier to get your head around. I think it sends midi cc too but I've never tried that...


----------



## StillLife (Mar 21, 2020)

SupremeFist said:


> I have a Helix LT and it is awesome. Would recommend it over the stomp because there are more controls and a bigger screen so it's easier to get your head around. I think it sends midi cc too but I've never tried that...


Thanks. So you don't think it will be overwhelming for a beginning guitar player (who is not a beginning musician)?


----------



## SupremeFist (Mar 21, 2020)

Well the other way to go would just be to buy a basic amp and work with that for a while. But the Helix is pretty user-friendly in how you set up sounds, and comes with a bunch of presets that you can start with...


----------



## StillLife (Mar 21, 2020)

Well the other way to go would just be to buy a basic amp and work with that for a while. But the Helix is pretty user-friendly in how you set up sounds, and comes with a bunch of presets that you can start with...
[/QUOTE]
Yeah thought of buying a basic amp, but since my neighbours will also be at home 24/7 for a while...


----------



## bigrichpea (Mar 21, 2020)

I have the HX Effects (which lacks the Amp / Cab modelling capabilities of the other Helix floor units) and it is really easy to get started with. The UI is great and simple to use. You can also hook it up to the computer via USB and manipulate all the controls from their free standalone software which really helps the workflow when working in the DAW. 

They also have a separate VST plugin version (currently on sale, I think) which gives all the capability of their floor units without the physical hardware. It works very similarly to the standalone software.

You can send any midi value - CC, Program change, Bank etc. - on any footswitch or to be triggered by patch change, so theoretically you could control a DAW. I recommend you download the manuals to appraise full functionality.

Whichever unit you use, the real challenge remains the journey towards great guitar tone!


----------



## gsilbers (Mar 21, 2020)

StillLife said:


> Because of the quarantine situation I have planned to really make work of learning to play guitar (I am a piano player). Would you think the Helix Floor UI would be too overwhelming for a novice player? Maybe I should start with the HX Stomp, but since that unit has less switches, I fear it will require more menu diving than the Floor or the LT.
> I also wonder if you could use the Helix as a midi controller for your DAW, for when I do not have my guitar strapped on.
> Any Helix users out here?




I have the stomp. i also have the axe fx2. 

i like the stomp. and use mostly the desktp app. line6 tried to copy the layout of the axe fx2 so it was easy to get used to it. 

i also have a expression pedal and use it for the wha and volume controls. 

i dont think you need the floor board model. but thats just me. i normally i just need a button for drive/distortion and another for long delay/reverb. thats it. 

if you are learning guitar i doubt you need so much. plus you can assign it via the desktop editor. 
imo, the best part of the helix, axe fx is the editor app. you can choose a ton of amps and drives etc and they sound great. 

i mean , it sure would be fun to have a bunch of buton pedals and 2 expressions but at the end i dont think they are needed. 

you can check all the different videos in YT to see the differences. 


word of caution that line6 uses a different type of conector for the wha wha. they use a single/mono trs instead of the two prong connector most expression pedals use. 
i am using a simple 1/4 inch stereo to dual mono adapter that cost like 3 bucks.


----------



## wst3 (Mar 21, 2020)

I have a Helix, I love it for theatre pit gigs and for sitting in, if I were playing in a band I'd probably still want to drag out the amplifiers and pedals... or maybe not? It can sound very good.

That said, I do not think it is a good investment for someone that wants to learn to play guitar unless you specifically want to learn to play like a few specific artists, and even then you'll learn just as much with a small amplifier and a pair of headphones for those times when you need to be a good neighbor.

The whole Line6 line of modelers is really quite good, but probably not what you need right now.


----------



## SupremeFist (Mar 21, 2020)

Although the Helix can, if you want, be just a basic amp, and it's far better for integrating into a DAW setup if that's what the OP intends. (I've used mine both gigging and recording.)


----------



## Dewdman42 (Mar 21, 2020)

StillLife said:


> Because of the quarantine situation I have planned to really make work of learning to play guitar (I am a piano player). Would you think the Helix Floor UI would be too overwhelming for a novice player? Maybe I should start with the HX Stomp, but since that unit has less switches, I fear it will require more menu diving than the Floor or the LT.
> I also wonder if you could use the Helix as a midi controller for your DAW, for when I do not have my guitar strapped on.
> Any Helix users out here?



If you're just starting out with guitar you should get something more simple IMHO. Others will surely disagree, but I don't like the sound of the Line6 stuff, but that's just me. Impressive features, but its way way overkill for starting out. I think you should get something reasonably good and cheap and play away for a while.

And consider a computer software guitar sim. There are many options, some of them dead cheap or even free!


----------



## Dewdman42 (Mar 21, 2020)

One software that is quite often overlooked, but I would highly recommend in this situation is Vox JamVox3. It includes not only guitar amp sims that are very easy to work with, but also includes tools for playing along with MP3 tracks, drum loops, etc. for helping you to learn songs at reduced speed, guitar isolated or removed, etc. And in my opinion it also happens to sound pretty great too. I have used the hardware version of it (Vox Tonelab) for years and I still think its one of the best sounding floor pedals out there, even though its extremely dated compared to all the new stuff from Line6 and others.

Amplitube is also a great way to get started. IK has some great interfaces for getting guitar plugged into your computer. 

Another fun way to learn guitar... Rocksmith: https://rocksmith.ubisoft.com/rocksmith/en-us/home/?isSso=true&refreshStatus=noLoginData


----------



## gsilbers (Mar 21, 2020)

Dewdman42 said:


> If you're just starting out with guitar you should get something more simple IMHO. Others will surely disagree, but I don't like the sound of the Line6 stuff, but that's just me. Impressive features, but its way way overkill for starting out. I think you should get something reasonably good and cheap and play away for a while.
> 
> And consider a computer software guitar sim. There are many options, some of them dead cheap or even free!




I thought the same but the helix is actually good. It helps having 3rd party ir for cabs.
But there are some impressive comparisons with kemper and axefx all using the same IR.


----------



## gsilbers (Mar 21, 2020)

For a smaller easier but still good sounding options is the amplifirebox from atomic.
Great sounding and easy pedal with simple controls.


----------



## Dewdman42 (Mar 21, 2020)

I don't like the sound of Helix at all and don't understand the hype. Its also rather pricey. Everyone has their own opinion of course


----------



## JT3_Jon (Mar 21, 2020)

You don’t learn guitar with gear. I fell into the trap of thinking I didn’t sound good as a guitarist because I didn’t have the right gear, went down the hole of pedalboards, and I still was not happy.

Don’t be like me.

All you need is to plug into your Computer (audio interface or USB guitar cable) pull up the built in amp sim in your DAW and practice. You don’t need extra gear at this stage, and by the time you get good enough to need it, the technology will have improved and or prices will have gone down. Focus on learning first, the rest will come in time.


----------



## StillLife (Mar 22, 2020)

Indeed, I am a bit shy to buy something with so many options whilst being hardly able to play some chords. Still, my thinking is: if I get something that is plug and play (with headphones), has good sound, without needing to start the pc, I would practice more easily.


----------



## JT3_Jon (Mar 22, 2020)

Then I would personally go with something like this: https://www.guitarcenter.com/Vox/amPlug-2-AC30-Guitar-Headphone-Amp-1412001824803.gc

Other companies make similar products as well. Just search for "guitar headphone amp." Great solution without breaking the bank and giving you too many sound options.


----------



## StillLife (Mar 22, 2020)

JT3_Jon said:


> Then I would personally go with something like this: https://www.guitarcenter.com/Vox/amPlug-2-AC30-Guitar-Headphone-Amp-1412001824803.gc
> 
> Other companies make similar products as well. Just search for "guitar headphone amp." Great solution without breaking the bank and giving you too many sound options.


Ooh, these look nice! Might be enough for what I need. Only thing that puts me off is that they rely on batteries. I'd prefer something with an ac or recharchable. 
Do you know the Vox stompbox IIG? Looks like an inbetween solution.


----------



## SupremeFist (Mar 22, 2020)

JT3_Jon said:


> Then I would personally go with something like this: https://www.guitarcenter.com/Vox/amPlug-2-AC30-Guitar-Headphone-Amp-1412001824803.gc
> 
> Other companies make similar products as well. Just search for "guitar headphone amp." Great solution without breaking the bank and giving you too many sound options.


Good call, I have the new Blackstar one (Blackstar amplug2 Fly) and it is great for grab'n'go silent practice.


----------



## StillLife (Mar 22, 2020)

Still undecided if I go little or big. Anyone know anything of the HeadRush Gigboard or the HoTone Ampero?


----------



## SupremeFist (Mar 22, 2020)

StillLife said:


> Still undecided if I go little or big. Anyone know anything of the HeadRush Gigboard or the HoTone Ampero?


Yeah, get a Helix LT.


----------



## SupremeFist (Mar 22, 2020)

Dewdman42 said:


> I don't like the sound of Helix at all and don't understand the hype. Its also rather pricey. Everyone has their own opinion of course


IME the most satisfying way to use any modeller, including the Helix, is through a real power amp and cab. That's the way my solo on this track was recorded, and I was completely satisfied with the tone:




Of course maybe you don't like that sound, and that's cool.


----------



## JT3_Jon (Mar 22, 2020)

Sounds fantastic! What gear did you use? (Of the irony of me asking about gear used when I just said it’s not about the gear, haha!)

Forgive my ignorance here, but If you are using an amp simulator with simulations of power amps and cabs, why are you then running it through another real power amp and cab? I must be missing something.


----------



## Dewdman42 (Mar 22, 2020)

Yes and so are most of the modelers! 

the op is not needing this level of tech though


----------



## StillLife (Mar 22, 2020)

Dewdman42 said:


> Yes and so are most of the modelers!
> 
> the op is not needing this level of tech though


Ha, no, but I am still curious, as I was interested in the modellers because it seemed then I would not need a real amp. Or so I thought...


----------



## SupremeFist (Mar 22, 2020)

JT3_Jon said:


> Sounds fantastic! What gear did you use? (Of the irony of me asking about gear used when I just said it’s not about the gear, haha!)
> 
> Forgive my ignorance here, but If you are using an amp simulator with simulations of power amps and cabs, why are you then running it through another real power amp and cab? I must be missing something.


Thank you! That is a Les Paul into a Helix running (I think from memory) just a (modelled) TubeScreamer into Line6's own "modded 2204" amp, which the engineer then ran through a real Marshall poweramp and cab, essentially just to get the "air moving in a room" sound.

And you are not missing anything with your very good question: it's just what sounds good on the day. I could have set the Helix just to use a modded preamp and fed that into the real poweramp, but I liked how this sounded. For my own home demos etc I think having the full chain in the Helix also sounds great.

(NB I had no cab simulation on when I was running into the poweramp and cab; that would indeed be overkill.)


----------



## StillLife (Mar 22, 2020)

SupremeFist said:


> IME the most satisfying way to use any modeller, including the Helix, is through a real power amp and cab. That's the way my solo on this track was recorded, and I was completely satisfied with the tone:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great sound!


----------



## Dewdman42 (Mar 22, 2020)

You don’t need a real amp.


----------



## SupremeFist (Mar 22, 2020)

Dewdman42 said:


> You don’t need a real amp.


Yep, the modellers (can) sound great direct, it's just that how you use them can be quite flexible.


----------



## Technostica (Mar 22, 2020)

It depends what inspires you to play and what you want to play.
My favourite setup was a 90s Fender Strat Plus plugged into a Fender Pro Junior with no pedals.
I loved the clean sound of a small Fender valve amp and the variety of tones that the pickups gave me.
If you get the basics right you can always add effects later.
I like having a clean sound that inspires which is simple to setup.
These days there are plenty of 5W valve amps for home/studio use and with some you can dial the wattage down to 1W and lower levels.

But it sounds as if you are more interested in effected sounds.
I'd look for something that is intuitive and easy to use and suits what your goals are.
Do you want a unit that gives you plenty of foot control etc?
Prioritise what features you want and then look at what is available.
It doesn't matter if it has loads of extra features as long as they don't get in the way or distract you.
So you have to know yourself before you can know what suits.

What guitar do you use?


----------



## StillLife (Mar 22, 2020)

Technostica said:


> It depends what inspires you to play and what you want to play.
> My favourite setup was a 90s Fender Strat Plus plugged into a Fender Pro Junior with no pedals.
> I loved the clean sound of a small Fender valve amp and the variety of tones that the pickups gave me.
> If you get the basics right you can always add effects later.
> ...


Good advices. I am not interested in effected sounds per se, though it is nice to have them at hand, but in good sounds. Even when I am still a beginner, I like to get inspired by the sound. Good clean sounds are a definite wish. I have recorded a friend of mine (who is a guitarist) via Guitar Rig, but we had a hard time finding convincing clean sounds. From all the clips I get that the modern modelers are much better in that (and they do not require a pc to start practicing).
I have an Epiphone Les Paul and a no name acoustic to which said friend added a pickup.
I also like clean, easy and intuitive ui's. That'd why I am somewhat drawn to the Headrush gigboard, as I think I 'get' the ui - from watching the youtubes, that is.


----------



## Dewdman42 (Mar 22, 2020)

If you are just starting out, you should really just try to get something that is either super cheap or super simple. Focus on learning the instrument. You will get a thousand answers for this question about which modeler to get...there has never been, and never will be; any consensus about which is the best. You will drive yourself mad looking at the all the options and distracting you from learning how to play the instrument. When you know how to play and have some experience, you will know a lot more about what you want and then one of the modelers or software sims will resonate with you and you will choose that one. Until then you are swinging in the dark and I just highly recommend you avoid spending a lot of money and/or getting anything that is too complicated with a million options. You don't need a million options, nor a lot of fancy effects..you just need a nice sound, with good sustain and somewhat realistic feel and playability so that you also learn how to keep your guitar quiet while you play and how the strings respond. Also you will tend to learn to pick too hard if you play an electric guitar without some kind of amp or sim amp to listen through. Its a great idea to learn to play your les paul through some kind of amplification. I just highly recommend you keep it simple and cheap or free for now.

Vox makes very great simple floor pedals, such as this one: https://voxamps.com/product/stomplab-2g/

No it will not have a million ways to tweak the sound, but the presets they give you will already be just fine and usable and perfect to learn to play for $50. 

Vox has a few different little pedals like that. I happen to love the sound of Vox modelers, and particularly the "feel".

There are many other options out there too an IMHO you should not spend more than $100 at this time, because whatever you get you will quite likely change your mind in a year about what you want and also, all the fancy modelers can become a huge distraction from learning how to play. You don't need all that if your goals are truly as you stated, to plug in and learn how to play.


----------



## StillLife (Mar 22, 2020)

Dewdman42 said:


> If you are just starting out, you should really just try to get something that is either super cheap or super simple. Focus on learning the instrument. You will get a thousand answers for this question about which modeler to get...there has never been, and never will be; any consensus about which is the best. You will drive yourself mad looking at the all the options and distracting you from learning how to play the instrument. When you know how to play and have some experience, you will know a lot more about what you want and then one of the modelers or software sims will resonate with you and you will choose that one. Until then you are swinging in the dark and I just highly recommend you avoid spending a lot of money and/or getting anything that is too complicated with a million options. You don't need a million options, nor a lot of fancy effects..you just need a nice sound, with good sustain and somewhat realistic feel and playability so that you also learn how to keep your guitar quiet while you play and how the strings respond. Also you will tend to learn to pick too hard if you play an electric guitar without some kind of amp or sim amp to listen through. Its a great idea to learn to play your les paul through some kind of amplification. I just highly recommend you keep it simple and cheap or free for now.
> 
> Vox makes very great simple floor pedals, such as this one: https://voxamps.com/product/stomplab-2g/
> 
> ...


Pretty convincing, thank you!


----------



## StillLife (Mar 22, 2020)

StillLife said:


> Pretty convincing, thank you!


But can you connect headphones to the stomplab?


----------



## Dewdman42 (Mar 22, 2020)

I don't actually know. Check them out. If not, then maybe its not the one for you, but there are also some used Vox modelers that definitely have head phone jacks and actually more options, the older vox modelers are actually quite a bit more sophisticated. I still use a Vox ToneLab LE, and have a spare one in my closet in case this one ever breaks because I can't find anything else that matches the feel and tone, for what it is. Love it. Vox has moved since then away from pro/semi-pro use more towards simple little pedals like that one, for less money... I can't say any more then that other then I love the older pedals completely even though they are 15 year old technology. I'd still take my Tonelab over Helix any day, but that is just my opinion and someone else here will literally vomit when they hear that.

I'd definitely get one with headphone out.


----------



## Dewdman42 (Mar 22, 2020)

StillLife said:


> But can you connect headphones to the stomplab?



yes 






That one is actually more like $70. Includes an expression pedal which you don't really need now.

They also have the IG for less money and no expression pedal.

That's about as cheap as it gets in terms of cost.

Any of the Vox Tonelab series on the used market will be good too...


----------



## StillLife (Mar 22, 2020)

Dewdman42 said:


> yes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you!


----------



## StillLife (Mar 22, 2020)

Dewdman42 said:


> yes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just placed a bid of 80 euro on a used tonelab valvetronics...


----------



## Dewdman42 (Mar 22, 2020)

This video will give you a pretty good idea of how the Vox modelers sound. This is their software sim called JamVoxIII and it basically sounds just like the tone lab and has the same programming. You can even import tone lab presets to the software version. Same amp sims, same pedals, same fx, same parameters for the most part.

The actual floor pedals sound a little bit better, especially the tone lab series because of the tube in them, and they feel better, but the overall sound and feel is very very close between the software and the floor pedals.

Truthfully I think there are now today new software solutions that sound better, but one thing JamVox and tone lab still have over just about everything else I have ever played, is KILLER dynamic response like a real tube amp. Honestly, I have just about every guitar sim made for software, and play with them all, but then I will crank up JamVox which seems ancient in comparison and doesn't have some of the modern metal tones, but....it still sounds so organic and feels organic.. I just love it. And very easy to program.

Some of the newer Tonelab pedals...like the TonelabEX, include a software editor that basically has the same GUI as what you see in JamVOXIII...except you are just editing the pedal graphically..which is fun...but the tonelabs are so easy to program you don't really need that other then for saving banks of presets.


----------



## Dewdman42 (Mar 22, 2020)

And they have a demo, so you could find out more or less what a tone lab would sound like...





__





JamVOX-Online







www.jamvox-online.com





The actual tone lab, I feel, sounds and feels slightly better, but you'll get a rough idea with that demo.


----------



## Dewdman42 (Mar 22, 2020)

All that being said.....

My favorite amp sim now is Mercurial Spark. Love it. 

And I'm using an IK AXE I/O to get my guitar signal into the computer, which included Amplitube Deluxe, which I have never liked it much, but I like it more now with the AXE I/O which improves the guitar signal into a computer. But now you're starting to talk about hundreds of dollars instead of 80 euro, and much more complexity.


----------



## Soundhound (Mar 22, 2020)

Lots of great advice here. My take would be to start with the acoustic, if it's in decent shape and sounds ok. You don't even need to plug the acoustic in. Part of playing guitar is learning to coax nice tone out of it, and playing acoustic will build that skill. Learn chord shapes, picking, start familiarizing yourself with the fretboard on that for a little while, then when you move to the electric you'll have built up some hand strength and dexterity. The electric will seem a little odd at first, but you'll adapt quickly and will be ahead of the game.

But I totally get that sound is a big part of creating that wonderful feeling, makes us want to practice and play more. If a small amp (blues junior, peavey tweed classic 20) is too loud for your situation, my favorite plugin is the Scuffham S-Gear. I'm a clean tone freak, actually just a little hair, hendrix-y etc... and the Scuffham is the closest thing I ever found to feeling like I'm playing in an amp, and the clean tones are really nice, with some body that amp sims often seem to be missing, but it can deliver a very wide range beyond just nice cleans. The UI takes a little getting used to, but it's all based on guitar amp style control panels, it's pretty intuitive.

I'm not up on al the latest stuff, there may be things out there now that accomplish this same thing. And remember, the sound you get today may not be quite the sound you got yesterday. Gremlins. It's part of the life of a guitar player. Just get close enough to what you're wanting, and play.


----------



## StillLife (Mar 23, 2020)

Soundhound said:


> Lots of great advice here. My take would be to start with the acoustic, if it's in decent shape and sounds ok. You don't even need to plug the acoustic in. Part of playing guitar is learning to coax nice tone out of it, and playing acoustic will build that skill. Learn chord shapes, picking, start familiarizing yourself with the fretboard on that for a little while, then when you move to the electric you'll have built up some hand strength and dexterity. The electric will seem a little odd at first, but you'll adapt quickly and will be ahead of the game.
> 
> But I totally get that sound is a big part of creating that wonderful feeling, makes us want to practice and play more. If a small amp (blues junior, peavey tweed classic 20) is too loud for your situation, my favorite plugin is the Scuffham S-Gear. I'm a clean tone freak, actually just a little hair, hendrix-y etc... and the Scuffham is the closest thing I ever found to feeling like I'm playing in an amp, and the clean tones are really nice, with some body that amp sims often seem to be missing, but it can deliver a very wide range beyond just nice cleans. The UI takes a little getting used to, but it's all based on guitar amp style control panels, it's pretty intuitive.
> 
> I'm not up on al the latest stuff, there may be things out there now that accomplish this same thing. And remember, the sound you get today may not be quite the sound you got yesterday. Gremlins. It's part of the life of a guitar player. Just get close enough to what you're wanting, and play.


Thanks. Yes I am learning to play the acoustic, and will continue to do so, but I also want to start with the Les Paul, and playing through headphones. I am seriously looking into used Tonelabs now. Just found an SE (the one with the 2 pedals, mint condition) offered for 200 euro's, which might be a bit high? I will try to get that price down.


----------



## Dewdman42 (Mar 23, 2020)

That's a normal price for the SE. You don't really need that one. If you can get the desktop model for 80 euro that's a good purchase. The desktop was the first one that came out, and the SE came slightly later. It of course has the pedals, and its really suitable for a gigging musician.

The LE is slightly smaller and better in a couple ways. Both of those still sell regularly for over $200, even though they are 15 years old. They are suitable for gigging musicians and after the LE, Vox started making each new unit less and less capable for gigging in certain ways, though the sounds are still good. So die hard tonelab users are still using the SE or LE. I prefer the LE. I have one of each.

There is also the EX and ST versions of the tonelab, both of which are not really good enough for a gigging musician because of certain needed features, but they are still quite powerful in terms of sound. If you can find the EX for around $100 I think that would be good one also.

All of these used tonelabs have a very stable price. I paid $250 for my LE like 10 years ago used, and its still worth that today.

But the other thing is, if you buy a used one, with all the knobs on it...after 15 years....knobs can go bad. just an FYI. I haven't had that problem with mine, but I have heard of other people having it, so its worth it to pay for one that has been sitting in someone's house not getting used much. The desktop model, wasn't gigged, for example.


----------



## StillLife (Mar 23, 2020)

Dewdman42 said:


> That's a normal price for the SE. You don't really need that one. If you can get the desktop model for 80 euro that's a good purchase. The desktop was the first one that came out, and the SE came slightly later. It of course has the pedals, and its really suitable for a gigging musician.
> 
> The LE is slightly smaller and better in a couple ways. Both of those still sell regularly for over $200, even though they are 15 years old. They are suitable for gigging musicians and after the LE, Vox started making each new unit less and less capable for gigging in certain ways, though the sounds are still good. So die hard tonelab users are still using the SE or LE. I prefer the LE. I have one of each.
> 
> ...


Thanks, great info. I am still in the market for the desktop version, also. I am now considering to buy the SE for my daughter - a much better guitarist than me. I figure it could be a good learning board for her - to find out how effects work and sound, to try out and find your sound. She's into 'vintage' (15 year old tech is vintage for her...) also, so. Glad to know that 200 isn't too bad a deal.


----------



## Dewdman42 (Mar 23, 2020)

you might find an SE for $150. But try to definitely see if you an find one that wasn't gigged. or at least verify, ask the seller for confirmation, that all knobs and pedals and everything are working 100%, no static or anything else. These pedals have a lot of moving parts. That partly makes them easy to program, kind of like a vintage synth with lots of knobs on it.


----------



## Dewdman42 (Mar 23, 2020)

here's some guy I just found on Facebook that has all three tonelabs i mentioned side by side you can see the size


----------



## Dewdman42 (Mar 23, 2020)

All three of those units include the valvetronix tube which is part of the magic in terms of "feel". After that I think they stopped using the tube. i guess the Tonelab ST also includes the tube. It think the EX may include built in speakers, but who cares.


----------



## StillLife (Mar 24, 2020)

I now understand that the SE and LE do not have an AUX input. That is a shame, because my daughter would love to jam along mp3's via her headphone. Is there any way she could do that with the SE?


----------



## SupremeFist (Mar 24, 2020)

StillLife said:


> I now understand that the SE and LE do not have an AUX input. That is a shame, because my daughter would love to jam along mp3's via her headphone. Is there any way she could do that with the SE?


If you're going down the "inexpensive multi-fx" route, which might indeed be a good choice for you, you should certainly have a look at the Boss GT-1: Boss stuff is built like a tank and has very credible tone, and this model does have an aux in.


----------



## Dewdman42 (Mar 24, 2020)

The tonelab st and ex both have aux in I believe. I have no experience with them though and a lot of LE users were disappointed with the ST and EX when they came out for various reasons. Vox went lower budge. 

I agree some low priced BOSS Gt pedals could make a good choice for now also.


----------

